# COD4 Alpha Blending



## majik (Jan 31, 2008)

so ive been doing some searching and it seems this is a common problem, found how to fix it on XP but im running vista:sigh: so im wondering if anyone knows how to fix this problem, while im still searching other forums.

Error during initialization:
Video card or driver doesn't support seperate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.

i have a nvidia geforce fx 5200, that should be good enough to run the game right? and its a brand new hp... well its less than a year old like 6 months... thanks for the help in advance. if i find anyhting else out i will psot back as well.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your videocard is 4 or 5 years old actually. Yours is a 5 series while Nvidia went on to make a 6, 7 , 8 , and soon comeing 9 seires. Also there is a huge thread on this problem in the videocard section. The solution is to upgrade the video card to a newer more powerful one. post the make and model pc so we can see how far it can be upgraded.


----------



## majik (Jan 31, 2008)

wow... why would they still be selling a video card that 5 yeasr old in stores.... theres a waste of money. wonder how old my computer is then lol.
its an HP Pavilion a6010n PC

cant believe that vidoe card was 100 bucks and its garbage, thanks for the info and help though


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes if you go to bestbuy they have alot of old videocards that are very expensive. I looked up your pc specs and your pc is quite up to date and is very upgradeable. You have 1 pci-e 16x slot availible so you can upgrade to pretty much any card you want. Just name your budget and we can find you something that will play call of duty 4.

Also if you can take that card back and just say its DOA.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You might also need to upgrade your powersupply wich most people dont like to hear but newer high performnce videocards do require more then avaerage power.


----------



## majik (Jan 31, 2008)

alright... thanks for the help so far.... but now, on to bigger problems lol...
went out and bought a radeon HD 2600PRO today... changed that out, works great... but now i get an error that tells me that iw3mp.exe has stopped working.

ive done a lot of searching on this... and ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling everything, renamed the .asi to .bak and back, plugged in headphones and microphones to every port i can find... still nothing, same error.
all that happened is now i have no sound from my computer at all now lol. so.. all this for a damn game, but its turned into an investment now so any more help would be GREATLY appreciated. thanks again


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You get this error when you try to play cod4?


----------



## majik (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i can play single player... but multiplayer wont work....been trying to fix my sound... still nothing.... 200 bucks to have my sound turned off so far lol this is great


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

did you install the latest driver for both the card and motherboard and update your bios?


----------



## majik (Jan 31, 2008)

well my friend decided we should try a system restore to 2 days ago.... so im reinstalling the grahicsa card and game... but, for some reason i still have no sound. this is turning into a different issue... should i post this elsewhere?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yea post in the video card or sound area now that the game actually plays.


----------



## salc (Feb 16, 2008)

majik said:


> so ive been doing some searching and it seems this is a common problem, found how to fix it on XP but im running vista:sigh: so im wondering if anyone knows how to fix this problem, while im still searching other forums.
> 
> Error during initialization:
> Video card or driver doesn't support seperate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.
> ...


How did you fix Alpha Blending on XP ?

please help me


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf salc. Perhaps you could provide me with some information like the make and model pc you have and your budget for a new video card.


----------



## salc (Feb 16, 2008)

emosun said:


> Welcome to tsf salc. Perhaps you could provide me with some information like the make and model pc you have and your budget for a new video card.


Hey.

My computer:
Intel pentium 4 CPU 3.00 GHz ?(2cpus)?
1024 MB 
80 Gb
Nvidia Geforce Fx 5700LE 

It cant run COD 4 or ?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no it cant www.srtest.com can tell you the min and recommendced for many games


----------



## lordblacksuca (Mar 6, 2008)

majik, How did you fix Alpha Blending on XP

please I need your Help

I am from Argentina........ 


Saludos


----------



## robinhamelink (Apr 17, 2010)

majik said:


> so ive been doing some searching and it seems this is a common problem, found how to fix it on XP but im running vista:sigh: so im wondering if anyone knows how to fix this problem, while im still searching other forums.
> 
> Error during initialization:
> Video card or driver doesn't support seperate alpha blend, glow will be disabled.
> ...


ok im running on xp can you tell me how to fix the alpha blend problem for this card? Thank you

Robin


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

robinhamelink said:


> ok im running on xp can you tell me how to fix the alpha blend problem for this card? Thank you
> 
> Robin


Welcome to TSF Robin,
Your Video Card Needs an Upgrade definitely to a later ATI HD Radeon, or a good Nvidia Geforce 9600GT Depending on your available upgrade slots. What is your make/model computer?


----------



## robinhamelink (Apr 17, 2010)

TyranTheTerror said:


> Welcome to TSF Robin,
> Your Video Card Needs an Upgrade definitely to a later ATI HD Radeon, or a good Nvidia Geforce 9600GT Depending on your available upgrade slots. What is your make/model computer?


oh i have 2 pc' s i wanted to lan cod 4 with friends, i ordered a new radeon hd 5770 1gb for my good pc, the geforce 9600 gt of thats in it now will go into my crappy 5200 pc. problem solved


----------



## murtacar13 (Oct 28, 2010)

majik said:


> alright... thanks for the help so far.... but now, on to bigger problems lol...
> went out and bought a radeon HD 2600PRO today... changed that out, works great... but now i get an error that tells me that iw3mp.exe has stopped working.
> 
> ive done a lot of searching on this... and ive tried uninstalling and reinstalling everything, renamed the .asi to .bak and back, plugged in headphones and microphones to every port i can find... still nothing, same error.
> all that happened is now i have no sound from my computer at all now lol. so.. all this for a damn game, but its turned into an investment now so any more help would be GREATLY appreciated. thanks again



Hi.....well, i think i know how to fix your problem. You need to go to My computer-right click-properties-Hardware- device manager- then find display adapters and ur graphic card....find something like Sound HD...disable that and then u will have sound on ur PC ... hoppe it worked :wink:


----------



## mivos6 (Sep 30, 2010)

majik said:


> yeah i can play single player... but multiplayer wont work....been trying to fix my sound... still nothing.... 200 bucks to have my sound turned off so far lol this is great


Ihad a simmilar problem with cod4. Try renaming the file mssmp3.asi in your Miles folder to mssmp3.mp3. I had frequent crashes during the game, both singleplayer and multiplayer and this fixed it all for me.Hope it works.


----------

